# How To Recognize A Tippler From A Regular Street Pigeon?



## pisces_eyes (Nov 11, 2008)

Hello fellow pigeon lovers,

I own racing pigeons before but due to my busy schedule for now, I gave it to my friend who will continue to take care of them.

I know how to tell if the pigeon is a racing type, but I find it difficult on recognizing a tippler pigeon from a common street pigeon.

Is there a quick way on telling if the pigeon is a tippler? 

I want to try buying and keeping high flyers soon.

Thank you and regards.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Tipplers look much like some of the rollers which are close cousins. Here's where you can get very accurate info:

http://www.tipplers.com/ftsofusa/ Flying Tippler Society of USA

http://www.tipplers.com/jack/ This page is about the late Jack Prescott, one of the top tippler men of all time and it links to his articles as well.

http://www.tipplers.com/ The American Tippler Union

This site looks like it's discussing the Indian birds: http://tipplerpigeons.com/


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

wild birds are mostly dark colors, ect; black, blue, check, bars,

and they have dark beaks,

you have to be with them for a while till you can tell they differences.

o yea, and the easiest way in the world for you to tell the difference, put a clip on on every one of your birds. lol


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I wish I know...But I only look for the leg band...If it has a band then that means someone own the bird eventhough it mixed up with feral pigeons...I don't think not many of us will put some bands on ferals...Maybe there's some but it never come across my way...


----------

